# Tuskegee Airmen



## officerripley (May 30, 2022)

"Remains of Tuskegee Airman Found in Austria...:

There were 27 Tuskegee Airmen listed as missing in action during World War II. Now, there are 26. On Friday, the Defense Department confirmed that it had identified and recovered the remains of U.S. Army Air Forces Captain Lawrence E. Dickson, a member of the famed all-black 332nd Fighter Group, later known as the Tuskegee Airmen, whose plane crashed by the Austria-Italy border in 1944."

To read the rest of the article: https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...pJobID=2243004745&spReportId=MjI0MzAwNDc0NQS2


----------



## Remy (May 30, 2022)

I hope that helped his family. What a good looking young man he was.


----------



## officerripley (May 30, 2022)

Remy said:


> I hope that helped his family. What a good looking young man he was.


He sure was good looking, really kind eyes too.


----------

